# ganz dumme Frage, Uhrzeit verstellt sich?

## ts77

Moin,

hmm, irgendwas muß ich mir verstellt haben aber seit etwa einem Monat

geht bei mir ständig die Uhrzeit falsch. Aber NUR, wenn ich (Gentoo-)Linux bin.

Ich prüfe jetzt schon beim Booten im Bios die Zeit, alles korrekt, ich gehe in Gentoo, dann geht meine Uhr mal wieder ne halbe Stunde nach ... oder mehr, je nachdem wie lange ich nicht am Rechner war. Ist also keine feste Zeit, sondern scheint irgendwie ein Korrekturfaktor oder sowas zu sein.

Ich weiß, die Beschreibung hilft nicht wirklich viel, aber hat jemand ein Idee, an welcher Stelle ich suchen kann? Nein NTP läuft nicht, komme nicht über den Port raus, wegen Firewall.

Thx,

Thomas

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ist ein bekanntes problem. durchsuch mal das forum da gibt es lösungen für. es wird dir wohl der einsatz von ntp nicht erspart bleiben, wenn du ne genaue uhrzeit haben willst.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## haceye

Hi,

Habe genau das gleiche Problem und kann mir auch vorstellen, an was das liegt. nämlich an /etc/adjtime. Die stellt sich bei mir immer auf folgendes ein:

```

-66.245494 1056449940 0.000000

1056402821

LOCAL

```

Ich kann manuell den Wert verändern, oder versuchen mit "hwclock --adjust" umzustellen, aber nach einem Reboot geht die Zeit schon wieder falsch, und der Eintrag in der /etc/adjtime ist wieder auf irgendeinen Wert eingestellt.

ziemlich komisch.

ciao David

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm einige im forum meinen ja, dass das problem irgendwie mit kde zusammenhängt oder ähnliches.

also wenn es darum geht, dass die uhrzeit konstant bleibt, dann würd ich wirklich synchronisieren oder halt vielleicht nur einmal in der woche /etc/adjusttime anpassen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## tuxfan

hi,

ich hatte auch das Problem, daß sich bei mir immer die Uhrzeit verstellt hat. Das lag bei mir daran, daß ich eine locale Zeit eingestellt hatte, aber in einer Datei vergessen habe von UTC auf locale zu ändern. ich glaube das war die rc.conf, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Die Antwort liegt hier irgendwo im Forum rum. Wenn ich heute abend zu Hause vor meinem Rechner sitze schau ich mal nach und poste hier eine genaue Beschreibung.

----------

## Beforegod

date --set /aktuelle-Uhrzeit/

hwclock --systohc

hwclock --adjust

und das Problem ist gelöst!

----------

## haceye

Hi,

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> date --set /aktuelle-Uhrzeit/
> 
> hwclock --systohc
> 
> hwclock --adjust
> ...

 

Schön wär's, aber leider nicht:

```

root@gentoo shark # date --set "2003-06-24 16:42:13"

Die Jun 24 16:42:13 CEST 2003

root@gentoo shark # hwclock --systohc

root@gentoo shark # hwclock --adjust

root@gentoo shark # cat /etc/adjtime

-66.245494 1056465744 0.000000

1056465744

LOCAL
```

Und nach einem Reboot geht die Uhr wieder um ein paar Minuten falsch. Ich habe in meiner /etc/rc.conf CLOCK auf "local" gestellt, stimmt das für Deutschland?

Hat jemand noch eine andere Idee?

ciao David

----------

## Timm

 *Quote:*   

> Hat jemand noch eine andere Idee? 

 

Ja! Schmeiss die Zeitzone bei KDE raus, also stelle es auf UTC. Danach sollte sich nichts mehr verstellen.

----------

## ts77

Danke schonmal.

Sieht soweit im Moment gut aus:

/etc/localtime (oder so ähnlich  :Wink: ) richtig verlinkt (vorher gar nicht)

rm /etc/adjtime

hwclock --adjust

und in KDE auf UTC gelassen.

Zumindest nach dem Neustart jetzt von heute morgen an stimmt die Zeit noch ungefähr.

Will es ja nicht unbedingt auf die Sekunde genau haben, nur ne halbe Stunde Abweichung war zuviel  :Smile: .

----------

## haceye

Danke auch von mir,

Sieht so aus, als ob es jetzt funktioniert

ciao David

----------

## tuxfan

hi zusammen,

ich wollte hier nur nochmal abschließend die korrekte Einstellung für die deutsche Zeitzoneneinstellung vorstellen. Also als ersten muß /etc/localtime richtig verlinkt werden

```
/etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin
```

 und anschließend muss noch die rc.conf entsprechend angepaßt werden, indem folgende Einstellung getätigt wird:

```
CLOCK="local"
```

So und schon sollte die Uhr einwandfrei funktionieren.

----------

## Martini

Hallo

 *tuxfan wrote:*   

> hi zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte hier nur nochmal abschließend die korrekte Einstellung für die deutsche Zeitzoneneinstellung vorstellen. Also als ersten muß /etc/localtime richtig verlinkt werden
> 
> ```
> ...

 

@tuxfan

Damit hast du sicherlich Recht, so stehts ja auch in er Doku. Es behebt aber damit nicht das Problem mit der sich ändernten Uhrzeit. Damit setzt du nur die Zeitzone richtig. Das eigentliche Problem hat mit dieser Einstellung nichts zu tun. Wollte es nur anmerken.

Martin

----------

## Sn@ke

mod-edit: dieses Post hier angehangen. Der Thread ist zwar schon was älter, aber gibt gute Tipps, ansonsten mal nach ntpd suchen. --slick

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwie verstellt sich meine Uhr immer.

Die geht dann ca. 2min vor...

Wovon ich jetzt spreche ist die Uhr unten rechts bei KDE 3.3.

Die stelle ich dann manuell immer wieder neu ein^^

Ich weiß nicht inwiefern die was mit der "echten" Systemuhr von Gentoo gemeinsam hat, aber ich glaub die ticken beide anders  :Rolling Eyes: 

Naja, was ich fragen wollte ist, mit welchen Befehlen ich sie richtig einstelle und eventuell genau wie ne Funkuhr laufen lassen kann, oder ob diese Synchronisation überflüssig ist.

----------

## franzf

Hilft dir wahrschenlich nichts. wills aber trotzdem loswerden.

Ich hatte das Problem bereits zweimal. Bei mir lag es bei einem Kernel-update an der nicht gesetzten DMA-Unterstützung der Festplatte.

Hat hier irgend jemand eine Ahnung wie das zusammenhängt? Die Uhr ging dann pro h ca. 5 min nach.

Kernel neu kompiliert und alles funktionierte wunderbar!

Snake, du hattest doch mal (glaub ich) ein DMA-Problem?

Grüße

Franz

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also bei mir geht dir Uhr meistens nach..Das kann manchmal bis zu 30 Minuten sein. Das habe ich allerdings meistens wenn ich emerge...Sonst läuft der Rechner problemlos durch....ich kann mich auch nicht über de Geschwidigkeit beklagen. DMA ist ebenfalls aktiv.

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

Das Problem trutt bei mir aof wenn mein Rechner eine längere Zeit inaktiv rumsteht (Urlaub, kein bock mehr etc.) dann geht die uhr meistens biszu 30 mins schief. Die Batterie auf dem Mainboard hat aber noch genug saft.

----------

## Sn@ke

dma funktioniert bei mir mittlerweile auch  :Wink: 

nur was mich nochmal interessiert ist, es gibt ja zwei uhrzeiten wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab.

einmal die, die beim booten bzw. shutdown von gentoo gezeigt wird, und einmal die unter kde (fluxbox, etc.)

und mich würd mal interessieren wie ich an diese andere uhrzeit rankomme (wenn es denn so ist, wie ich vermute).

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

 *Quote:*   

>  ch weiß nicht inwiefern die was mit der "echten" Systemuhr von Gentoo gemeinsam hat, aber ich glaub die ticken beide anders  

 

Die systemzeit von deinem gentoo kanst du mit dem befehl "date" abrufen liefert dir u.a. auch die eingestellte zeitzone. als root kanst du mit date die urzeit und das datum manuell einstellen, siehe gentoo handbook.

----------

## Lenz

ntpdate als Cronjob ist dein Freund!  :Smile:  NTPD wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, zickt nur leider ab und zu rum (auf meinem Hauptrechner läuft's perfekt, auf dem Zweitrechner dagegen sehr unzuverlässig  :Sad: ).

----------

## spitzwegerich

ntpdate als cronjob halte ich für keine allzu gute Idee: Dadurch, dass die Systemuhr in bestimmten Zeitabständen immer wieder um einiges verstellt wird, kann es zu Problemen kommen: Zum Beispiel hab ich mal beim emergen einen Abbruch mit der Fehlermeldung bekommen, dass die Erstellzeit von irgendwas (war es das Makefile?) in der Zukunft liegt, wohl weil der cronjob nach dem ./configure die Uhr zurückgesetzt hatte. Außerdem war auch in den logfiles durch das sprunghafte Verstellen der Systemzeit ein ziemliches Chaos.

ntpd macht es besser, da es die Systemuhr kontinuierlich anpasst und nicht sprunghaft. Bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme. Dazu habe ich ntp installiert, /etc/ntp.conf angepasst und das ntpd-Initskript gestartet.

Aber eigentlich stellen diese beiden Vorschläge eine Bekämpfung der Symptome dar, die die zugrundeliegenden Ursachen völlig ignoriert.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass, wenn ich die Systemuhr mit KDE manuell verstelle, die Datei /etc/adjdime angelegt wird. Diese dient auch irgendwie (beim Neustart?) dazu, dass die Uhr automatisch angepasst wird. Wenn die Uhr ein lineares Fehlerverhalten aufweist (z.B. alle 5 Stunden 1 Sekunde zu langsam), dann könnte anhand des manuellen Nachstellens eine solche Ungenauigkeit erkannt und künftig automatisch ausgeglichen werden. In den allermeisten Fällen stellt dieses an sich gut gemeinte "Erraten" der Ungenauigkeit der Uhr aber eine katastrophale Fehleinschätzung dar und die Uhr verhält sich von nun an vogelwild.

Darum schlage ich vor, so vorzugehen:

Die Uhr muss einmal genau eingestellt werden, ohne dass dieses Einstellen schon für das Erstellen von /etc/adjdime zählt. Am besten zieht man sich dazu z.B. mit dem init-script ntp-client die genaue Zeit aus dem Netz. Wenn man stattdessen mit der KDE-Uhr die Zeit möglichst genau einstellt, dann sollte man danach die neu erstellte Datei /etc/adjdime sofort löschen. Nun sollte die Uhr nur aufgrund ihrer eigenen Ungenauigkeit falsch gehen. Wenn diese Ungenauigkeit zu groß ist, kann man versuchen, nach einiger Zeit mit dem KDE die Uhr nachzustellen und die Datei /etc/adjtime bestehen zu lassen, in der Hoffnung dass sie die Ungenauigkeit ausgleicht. Wenn die Ungenauigkeit der Uhr aber Schwankungen unterworfen ist, hilft diese Methode nicht weiter. In diesem Fall sollte man dann zu ntpd greifen.

----------

## dbk-gravity

mod-edit: folgendes Post hier angehangen --slick

Es ist mir ja schon fast peinlich danach zu fragen aber ich bekomme meine Uhr nicht in den Griff. Sie verstellt sich bei jeden Linux boot um ein paar stunden und ungerade Anzahl  Minuten. (wo ist da der Sinn? Nur Stunden könnte ich mir ja noch erklären)

Meine Einstellungen sind:

/etc/localtime > /usr/share/zonrinfo/berlin

rc.conf

CLOCK= "local"

Beim suchen im forum bin ich immer wieder über ntp gestolpert.

Warum brauche ich den einen Zeitserver?

Meine Uhr geht doch auch ohne nicht großartig falsch.

Kaum kann man mit Linux die BIOS-Uhr verstellen macht es auch davon regen Gebrauch!?

----------

## slick

dbk-gravity habe mal Dein Post hier angehangen weils so gut paßt.

Ums kurz zu erklären: Geht Deine Uhr aufgrund eines Hardware-Problems ständig falsch syncronisiert der ntp die Uhr langsam aber stetig mit einem anderen ntp-Server. Somit werden "Zeitsprünge" verhindert.

 *Quote:*   

> Meine Uhr geht doch auch ohne nicht großartig falsch. 

 

Aber wenn die nie gestellt wird, wird der Unterscheid zur realen Zeit immer größer, was Probleme bei div. Programmen machen kann, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit Online-Aktivitäten. (Download von Sourcen etc.) Durch das "ruckartige" Stellen (sagen wir mal die ging paar Stunden falsch) kann es auch zu Problemen im System kommen, da ja plötzlich Stunden "fehlen". Wahrscheinlich alles nicht so schlimm, aber nervig, vor allem bei der Auswertung von Logs, wenn man erst den Unterschied mit "einrechnen" muß.

----------

## dbk-gravity

@Slick

Ja paßt schon  :Wink: 

danke für die erklärenden Worte.

Hardwareproblem? was den für eins?

Jetzt meine Anfänger Idee:

Ist da nicht im Kernel ein Feature gesetzt was den Zugriff auf das Bios erlaubt?

kann man das nicht einfach rausschmeißen?

Sebastian

----------

## toco

Habe ein ähnliches Problem, möglicherweise auch das selbe wie einige hier.

Bei jedem Logoff merkt sich Gentoo die aktuelle Uhrzeit und macht dann beim nächsten Login exakt hier weiter. Also beim Login ist die Uhrzeit immer auf dem Wert, den sie beim letzten Logoff hatte. Ich sehe beim runterfahren auch immer sowas wie "Synching hardware clock to system clock". Möglich dass es damit was zu tun hat. Windows auf dem selben Rechner geht aber immer korrekt mit der Zeit um, im Bios ist sie auch korrekt eingetragen. Nur Gentoo scheint sich die Zeit nicht vom Bios zu holen sondern immer die Zeit zu merken.

Müsste sich doch irgendwie schnell einstellen lassen oder? Danke für Tips.

----------

## slick

 *dbk-gravity wrote:*   

> Hardwareproblem? was den für eins?

 

Kann vieles sein, klassisch ist meist: Uhr-Batterie (fast) leer ...  :Wink: 

Vielleicht noch ein Tip für alle die es nicht wissen sollten: CLOCK="local" sollte man bei Dual-Boot mit Win setzen, auf reinen Linuxmaschinen besser CLOCK="UTC"  Warum auch immer. Habe ich mal so gelernt  :Wink: 

----------

## schotter

Dann geb ich auch noch meine Erfahrung dazu.

Ich hab'n Acer Aspire 1513 LMi und irgendwer in diesem Board oder im .de-Board hat's gleiche aber nicht die Uhrzeitprobleme, die ich hab. Wenn ich meine Kiste hochfahre, dann kommt "IMMER" ein bootmisc failure, weil er die hardware clock mit der system clock nicht synchronisieren kann. Das komische daran ist aber, dass ich bei meiner letzten gentoo installation dieses Problem dadurch behen konnte, indem ich immer irgendeine CD im CD-Laufwerk hatte. Dann ging's.

mfg,

t.s.

----------

## schotter

dann post ich gleich noch die vermeintliche Lösung dazu, hab's noch nicht getestet.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-282125-highlight-bootmisc.html

Anscheinend gibt's ein Problem wenn man udev verwendet und rtc als Modul kompiliert wurde und nicht in den Kernel eingebaut wurde. bugreport?

----------

## loki99

für alle die es interessiert. hab hier ein kleines ntpd howto. ist zwar schon etwas älter und leider auf englisch, hat bei mir aber (vor einem guten jahr) recht gut funktioniert.

den grund warum die zeit immer wieder falsch angezeigt wird, würde mich aber auch interessieren. die batterie am MB kanns bei mir nicht wircklich gewesen sein, da das MB damals nigl, nagl, neu war!  :Confused: 

----------

## dbk-gravity

Meine Hardware ist auch flammneu.

Den Trick mit der Cd kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte die meiste Zeit eine DVD im Laufwerk. (Hatte kein Hülle zur Hand)  :Wink: 

Udev kann hinkommen. Ist bei mir eingebaut.

----------

## schotter

Kann's nun bestätigen, dass es am rtc-Modul in Verbindung mit udev liegt. Fest mit eingebaut, hab keine Probleme.

mfg,

t.s.

----------

